# Lost timing, now recovered?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried to replace my thermostat, with an audi manufactured one this time, but didn't have the timing belt tools. I tried to remove the thermostat with out taking the timing belt all the way off, unfortunately it slipped a few teeth when I tried to move it half way off the cam. (what a moronic attempt that was)








I had marked the left cam and crank where the belt lined up with each tooth, it didn't appear to have slipped on the right cam or the crank. (at least I wasn't entirely stupid)
I am assuming that as long as I moved the belt back to where I had them marked that the timing was not lost, I was able to crank the whole thing around a full cycle without any apparent problems and the two cams line up horizontally along with the crank pulley lining up with the marking.
If anyone has some input on if it should be correct again or if I'm forgetting something that would be greatly appreciated. Please excuse my retarded moment since there isn't much I can do about it now, other then fix my mistake before turning the engine on.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Lost timing, now recovered? (vr6ninja)*

I decided it was most likely ok so I went ahead and started it, everything seems to be running fine. I was a little nervous originally since the oil had settled to the bottom the lifters were making a clank noise during the initial start.
I think next time I'll just buy the timing belt parts instead of trying to cut corners.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry that you were unfortunate, but the thermostat replacement can be shortcutted like you tried to do. I have now done 2 of them without removing the belt or damaging anything, just took some finesse. 
There was no way in the world I was going to remove the t-belt, front bumper and stuff just for a t-stat gasket, mine was leaking coolant.
I guess it is about knowing and respecting your limits, if you rolled over the motor a few times and it still comes back still lined up you are good to go.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (JBallou)*

If I have anymore problems I might buy the timing belt tools next time, just to be safe.
I made sure everything was lining up after turning the crank pulley by hand, better to find out there's something wrong by hand instead of when you start your engine.


----------

